# Some broken cable end fixes



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Thought I'd pass these along as I ran into them and I'm sure others have too. I have some snowblowers where the S shaped cable end where it hooks into the handle is either broken or missing. It can be a problem if you can't buy a replacement or find a comparable, that's what I ran into.

I have some Craftsman snowblowers with 51303 cable that Sears doesn't carry any more. One has the S hook end broke in the middle, another has that end missing. This is a sheathed cable, so a number of things have to line up right for it to work correctly. I suppose there's some place that could make a custom one, but I had these already so I wanted to fix them instead.

Here's my solutions I came up with.
First one is where the S hook is broken or the tip missing but the lead is still there. I took a flat piece of metal, drilled a hole alittle bigger than 1/8", then another about 1/2" futher down (found you need to drill multiples and make one long elongated slot) and cut a slot between the 2 sets of holes. You need to make 2 bends to make a hasp, and drill a hole through each leg. You now have a replacement end that you can hook the cable into and bolt onto the handle. Here's my first attempt and it does work though it's not pretty:









The other is where the entire S hook end is missing. I'm getting parts now for this one but logically it should work. Same 1/8" hole, U shape the metal and holes to bolt onto the handle. Difference is once the cable is threaded through the hole, get a 'cable stop' at your local auto parts store to hold the end of the cable. It's just a cylinder with a hole through it and a set screw to lock it down. Here's some examples: 
Dorman Products - Cable Stops

Hope this helps someone out. The first one I pulled the existing end up to show in the picture that it still exists and it does work.

Paul


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Interesting*

Interesting info. Wonder if there's a way to make a S shaped hook end? Looks like those cable ends go for somewhere around 60 cents each so it's a low cost way for now and no heat involved. Good to know there are alternatives. Thanks for the info.


----------

